# getting relief with peppermint



## crispy (Apr 21, 2002)

Hi! I am just wondering if anyone else has found relief with peppermint. I bought the expensive peppermint pills and they helped so-so. I do find some relief with peppermint tea and Yorks Peppermint Patties. Sounds weird, but it's true! Anyone else had luck with those items?


----------



## Lissa1 (Apr 22, 2002)

I get inconsistent relief with enteric-coated peppermint capsules too. And I find After 8 mints and Junior Mints soothing to my intestines.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I take Peppermint Gels with enteric coating, this allows the herbal oils to pass throught the stomach and release within the small intestine. It is a very potent ancient herb. I have had great sucess with the product. I think I paid about $22.00 for a bottlw with 60 capsules. It helps a lot and you can feel it coat your inners! I also find that Altoid peppermints work as well as peppermint tea! Good luck!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Yes I get relief with Altoids peppermints, although they do cause heartburn sometimes.I also eat York peppermint patties, which help to settle my stomach.Hubby thinks I eat those just as an excuse to have some candy.


----------



## lmorri7339 (May 7, 2002)

Hi,Does anyone have problems with enteric-coated peppermint capsules causing heartburn? Does the enteric coating prevent this? Also, where do you buy them from?Thanks for your help,Linda


----------

